# What breed of dog makes a good trail dog?



## Tokyo M3 (Feb 10, 2004)

What breed of dog makes a good MTB trail dog, and why? And are there any breeds to avoid, and for what reason? 

I am thinking of getting a dog to keep us company on the trails, would appreciate any advice. 

Thanks.


----------



## minkhiller (Feb 12, 2004)

Tokyo M3 said:


> What breed of dog makes a good MTB trail dog, and why? And are there any breeds to avoid, and for what reason?
> 
> I am thinking of getting a dog to keep us company on the trails, would appreciate any advice.
> 
> Thanks.


My golden does well. He moves out of the way when he needs too and does not wander off at all. The only thing he needs is to stop at a brook every now and then. When I meet other users on the trail be it mountain bike or atv etc he will continue on with me without any hassle. Great with kids also.


----------



## Drewdane (Dec 19, 2003)

*English Pug*



Tokyo M3 said:


> What breed of dog makes a good MTB trail dog, and why? And are there any breeds to avoid, and for what reason?
> 
> I am thinking of getting a dog to keep us company on the trails, would appreciate any advice.
> 
> Thanks.


Yorkies are good too.


----------



## sodade (Jan 28, 2004)

I highly recommend a Rhodesian Ridgeback!! They have speed and stamina that only a few other breeds can match. They have a good trail temperment as well - unlike my malamute, my ridgeback will not run off. They have a strong desire to stay with their master. The real key is that they love to stretch out their legs and RUN - this makes them truly happy and they are among the fastest breed. I have clocked Loki at 35mph for 5 minute stretches! Not as fast as a greyhound, but much less fragile as well. As for general breed categories, I would reccomend sighthounds (ridgeback), or maybe a strong herding dog like the Austrailian breeds. I have an Aussie Shepherd mix, but I haven't taken him out yet - I am just not sure how well he will take to it as he has the typical skittish temperment - unlike the ridgeback, who has a more stable personality. A german shepherd might be a good choice, but they commonly have joint problems - getting a mixed breed dog generally avoids that complication, but makes for a slightly more random temperment.

Here are some words of wisdom from my experience:

All dogs will chase chipmonks and the like - Loki, my ridgeback will only do this for the first 15 mins or so of a ride - once he gets into endurance mode he is good about conserving energy. He won't persue them for long if I am going fairly fast because he knows he has to catch up with me.
Once he knows the trail well from multiple trips, he will chase them longer in the beginning because he knows shortcuts to catch up with me. Your dog WILL take you out when they go after a chipmonk - this happens once. After that, the dog has a respect for the bike and will always remember that knobby tires hurt when rolled over his ass. 
Your dog must be well socialized around people and must not be a mega barker because you will come up on people on the trail and this will startle the dog. A startled dog will act aggressively. This is again a good reason to recommend a ridgeback as they tend to not be big time barkers (unlike most herding dogs). I highly recommend NOT taking your dog to a kennel or daycare - all dogs learn bad habits like barking there. I had my Ridgeback in daycare for six months and he started barking at everyone on the trail - and as a result I can not take him anymore - very sad...

Your dog must also be well socialized with other dogs - again, a huge plus for the ridgeback as they are the perfect mix of non-aggressive and non-passive - they can deal with any temperment of dog. I recommend taking them to dog parks at an early age to get them used to lots of different dogs.

Bring a folding dog dish or teach your dog to drink from your mouth (very cute) - bring plenty of extra water for the dog - they need it more than you do as they are working much harder. 

Keep your dogs nails trimmed religiously and inspect their pads frequently. 

Wait until you dog is at least 9 months old before you take them on long hikes / runs. When you do start with them, remember that they need to progressively get into shape just like you do.

Good luck finding a place where off leash dogs and bikes are legal - it ain't easy...


----------



## DSR (Dec 30, 2003)

Agreed with above. As far as breeds, there are lots that will do well. I've got a lab (smaller than average) who can crank out 10-15 miles now. Keep em hydrated, check their pads, slow down for them on the downhills. Other good breeds are muts and true Alaskan huskies (sled dogs). Herding dogs can be a little harder to train to keep out of your spokes. I think the key though is having a friendly well-socialized dog, especially if you're going to be out on the trail with others. Good luck and have fun. There's not a more reliable trail partner. S


----------



## Duckman (Jan 12, 2004)

Aussie Cattle(Red and Blue Heelers) Dog. Bar none. They were breed with specially selelcted Dingo's back in the 1800s so they could handle running all day in extreme temps and such.

Next would be the Boarder Collie.

These dogs by far have the most endurance, and are considered some of the most intelligent of all the brends.

Heres a great link concerning dogs and mtbing in general.

Enjoy...

http://www.whimpsmtb.com/dogs.htm

Also a Cow Dog fact page

http://www.cattledog.com/misc/faq.html

Cassy the crazy cow dog. Also has some...you guess it...Boarder Collie in her. My last girlfriend raised them to run with them when they rode their horses all day. She can run 12-15 miles easily now, and shes only 10 months old. Never knew of this breed until last Spring.


----------



## The Weasel (Dec 22, 2003)

Border Collies get high praise as an active dog. We didn't adopt her though with the intention of having a trail dog. She only gets to ride shotgun once in a while to the trail for early morning rides, before most others are out. They are a highly intelligent breed. I have had Goldens my whole life, and they were a bit easier to train. I just don't see Goldens as a trail dog, but the other person mentioned there's was doing well. She's a little more stubern and cunning. Typically the BC breed is a question with kids, but she seems to have this instinct of not being to rough with kids. She loves them. But she could run all day, take a little nap, and is ready to play again.


----------



## carter1 (Jan 30, 2004)

*Bird Dogs Rule*

I have had 2 Pointers that were excellent trail dogs. I now have a French Brittany who is coming along nicely as well. Bird dogs have had the aggression bred out of them (so that they won't eat the birds!) and have awesome stamina. I am speaking of the pointing breeds and not the retrieving breeds when I speak of "bird dogs". I have seen many labs on the trails here in the southeast, but most of those that have the endurance are on the small side. The hearding dogs also do very well. I think the most important thing is to be patient and get your dog in shape gradually-please don't hurt your dog, they can't tell you when they've bonked, they just run until they die because they want to be with you.
Getting the pointers in shape on the trail keeps them in shape for quail season too!


----------



## radair (Dec 19, 2002)

Puntable, too.


----------



## bikeCOLORADO (Sep 4, 2003)

No dog makes a good MTB Trail dog. It is simply bad etiquette.

Riding your bike with a dog running alongside or behind somewhere on the trail is irresponsible and distrespectful to other trailer users.

- When you ride with your dog:
-- Do you always pick up it's refuse?
-- Can you guarantee your dog won't dart out in front of another rider?
-- Can you maintain 100% control over your dog, keeping the dog safe, other dogs safe and keeping the dog from disturbing wildlife?

Don't flame me for being honest and confronting you with reality. I would like a realistic and honest explanation of why you would disobey leash and waste laws to begin with. We're (Mountain Bikers) already fighting an uphill battle with advocacy and trail rights issues, why would you want to compound that fight by irresponsibly taking your dogs on the trails?

I love dogs - don't get me wrong. Small dogs to big dogs, I love all breeds. I just don't see the logic or necessity of taking a dog on the trail with you...for that matter it pisses me off when I run accross hikers that don't have their dogs leashed...and OBVIOUSLY are not carrying "baggies" to pick up the dog's excrement.


----------



## Yeti_Rider (Dec 26, 2003)

*a buddy of mine has one*

well, 5 Ridgebacks actually. But he takes one with us on occasion for rides. On one night ride when I was feeling particularly sloth-like with my climbing, Ambrose would hang with me at the back about 2 feet to my right and about 3 feet back. I kept hearing his tags rattling but he was always there keeping me company.

on a day ride, he'd hang in the back until he couldn't see dad at which point he'd sprint to the front to make sure Dad was still there. Then, he'd slowly drop back and keep me company again.

we were riding in a canyon on day and we spotted a coyote on the side of the trail. For some reason, the coyote decided he/she wanted to follow us. Ambrose dropped back about a hundred feet and kept his eye on the coyote. he dropped back a bit further but was keeping himself between us and the coyote. Twice we heard a bit of a yelp. I looked to my buddy and asked if that was Ambrose. He said it wasn't based on the sound. So, the coyote apparently tried to get a little too close to us so Ambrose told him who was boss. The coyote kept following us for about 3 miles. it was kind of weird actually. eventually he got bored or got chased off for good though.


----------



## bikeCOLORADO (Sep 4, 2003)

No dog makes a good MTB Trail dog. It is simply bad etiquette.

Riding your bike with a dog running alongside or behind somewhere on the trail is irresponsible and distrespectful to other trailer users.

- When you ride with your dog:
-- Do you always pick up it's refuse?
-- Can you guarantee your dog won't dart out in front of another rider?
-- Can you maintain 100% control over your dog, keeping the dog safe, other dogs safe and keeping the dog from disturbing wildlife?

Don't flame me for being honest and confronting you with reality. I would like a realistic and honest explanation of why you would disobey leash and waste laws to begin with. We're (Mountain Bikers) already fighting an uphill battle with advocacy and trail rights issues, why would you want to compound that fight by irresponsibly taking your dogs on the trails?

I love dogs - don't get me wrong. Small dogs to big dogs, I love all breeds. I just don't see the logic or necessity of taking a dog on the trail with you...for that matter it pisses me off when I run accross hikers that don't have their dogs leashed...and OBVIOUSLY are not carrying "baggies" to pick up the dog's excrement.

Please read this: Trail A.C.E. Program


----------



## voodoo-1 (Dec 19, 2003)

*Second on the Heeler*

I also have a Heeler (Australian Cattle Dog), and she was always the best trail/ski dog. . .then we left Jackson Hole, and moved back to DC. So, now she's a leash dog on the trails.

They're bred to follow close behind, and will always stick right next to you (if you want them to or not). Last forever, and only blow their coat once a year (all shedding happens in a week). . .but, doesn't like kids.

The ONLY downside is that once in a while they like to herd people (nip at backs of legs/heels). It's not a training problem, it's problem of having a dog that is bred to do something that they can't do it in a home (although she did go sheep herding a few times).

Otherwise, she is a great dog. . .just have to keep an eye on her when in close quarters with other people, or in the home. When we were skiing, or biking on the trails. . .she was always right next to me.

I'll agree with what someone else said. . .if you're in an area with a lot of other people, and have leash laws, don't let your dog run free unless they know how to act. My dog knew to either ignore everyone around her (dogs too), or sit down and wait until they passed when I told her to. Finally, don't take them trail running until they're older . . .they may be able to deal with it, but they'll have messed up joints in the future. If you live anywhere that is rocky, get your dog some boots. . .they look pretty funny, but it's better than having a dog with bloody feet.

In the long run, the best dog breed you can get is a Mutt.
voodoo-1


----------



## gofarther (Mar 2, 2004)

*Adopt!*

No breed recommendation here - my dog is WAY too hyper to have off-leash in an open area.

Just please consider adopting! I was lucky enough to adopt a PB Chocolate Lab - couldn't imagine life without him.

There's way to many dogs getting put down because of human stupidity. Give one a chance.

Rant over.

GF


----------



## mcgrupp (Jan 19, 2004)

*Dogs on leash*

Ditto bikeCOLORADO.
It's bad enough when I have to get off my bike for horses(always) but at least there under control. The leashless dog belongs in an open field off of any hiking, mountain biking trail hindering others right of way. Please don't misinterpret my love for the dog. They truely are mans best friend.
Unfortunately, there are dog owners out there not fit to see the well being of a dog let alone other bikers and hikers on a trail.

PS, Please pick up after pooches poops


----------



## Casual Observer (Jan 12, 2004)

mcgrupp said:


> PS, Please pick up after pooches poops


I'm going to stay out of the dogs on trails discussion because I take my dog off leash when hiking, but have never taken her biking. I don't hike areas that are also biked, and I usually either grab her, or put her on leash when we come upon somebody (especially if they look a bit uneasy).

But the clean up poop thing kind of cracks me up. Animals ****, and if you're hiking, you're usually in the wild. Sure, pick up in the park, or a popular urban trail, but if you get upset about a pile of **** out in the wild, I just don't get it. Am I missing something?

P.S. Like I suggest above, I pick up after her on walks, in parks, and in urban/heavily traveled trails.


----------



## KgB (Jan 13, 2004)

*Go to the pound*

Or look in the newspaper.
Find an unwanted/unloved dog,keep an open mind and you will find the perfect companion.
Stay away from purebreeds the best dogs are usually mutts.


----------



## Casual Observer (Jan 12, 2004)

KgB said:


> Stay away from purebreeds.


Why? I've owned mutts my entire life, but was curiuos why you say stay away from purebreeds (yes, I currently have a purebreed, after the mixed-breed I got at the pound had a problem biting people, including my GF).


----------



## Yeti_Rider (Dec 26, 2003)

*yeah yeah yeah*

we saw your message the first time


----------



## Yeti_Rider (Dec 26, 2003)

*why must I*



mcgrupp said:


> Ditto bikeCOLORADO.
> It's bad enough when I have to get off my bike for horses(always) but at least there under control. The leashless dog belongs in an open field off of any hiking, mountain biking trail hindering others right of way. Please don't misinterpret my love for the dog. They truely are mans best friend.
> Unfortunately, there are dog owners out there not fit to see the well being of a dog let alone other bikers and hikers on a trail.
> 
> PS, Please pick up after pooches poops


pick up her crap if it's in the bushes yet I must constantly dodge horse crap coyote turds while I'm riding?

sure, it's different if I'm at a local park or something but if I'm walking my dog (and mine is way to stupid to ever be a trail dog so she's never gone with me riding and never will) and she drops a load off of the trail, then what harm is it doing? if it's on the trail, I pick it up which is more than horse people do for theirs.........

YR


----------



## Doug (Jan 12, 2004)

*Off trail vs on trail poop*



skinny-tire said:


> I'm going to stay out of the dogs on trails discussion because I take my dog off leash when hiking, but have never taken her biking. I don't hike areas that are also biked, and I usually either grab her, or put her on leash when we come upon somebody (especially if they look a bit uneasy).
> 
> But the clean up poop thing kind of cracks me up. Animals ****, and if you're hiking, you're usually in the wild. Sure, pick up in the park, or a popular urban trail, but if you get upset about a pile of **** out in the wild, I just don't get it. Am I missing something?
> 
> P.S. Like I suggest above, I pick up after her on walks, in parks, and in urban/heavily traveled trails.


First of all wild animal and domestic animal poop is totally different. Basically domestic poops stinks. If your dog is doing it on the trail and you are not cleaning up you are basically inviting someone to step in it and ruin their fun. If its off trail it makes for a very unpleasent odor for those passing.


----------



## bikeCOLORADO (Sep 4, 2003)

I am primarily referring to crap on and around urban trails and city parks trails...yet, I still don't see why you shouldn't or couldn't pick up after them when on trails in the wild.

There is an off-leash area in one of our local parks...VERY popular area right in the middle of the city. There is also refuse "law" or requirement that virutally noone obeys (with the exception of MAYBE 10%).

In the summer when the heat rises...riding or walking anywhere NEAR the trail head almost makes you vomit with the oppressive rank odor of all the feces lying around baking in the sun. 

Picking up after your pooch is PART OF YOUR RESPONSIBILITY as a dog owner...just as being sure that the pooch is not distruptive to other trail users, is not endangering itself, etc, etc, etc.


----------



## Casual Observer (Jan 12, 2004)

Dog **** stinks? Hhmm, maybe I'm obvlious to it, because unless my dog eats something she's not suppose to, I don't smell it. And I've come across lots of dog ****, and have never spelled it (horse ****, now there's a different story). Maybe you should take up smoking; the sense of smell is the first to go (at least it was for me).

On top of that, I can't think once of my dog shitting in the middle of a trail. If she ever has, I'll either pick it up and pack it out, or likely brush it to the side.


----------



## Cary (Dec 29, 2003)

I would agree with the above posters about getting a Herding dog, they are bred to have stamina and can run for long period. You may want to consider a Catahoula (from the south). I have seen a couple of these dogs which are bred for cattle herding and they have incredible speed and stamina, and like most herding dogs are intelligent. 

A couple of more points:

1) German shepards are now more prone to displasia than any other large dog. Displasia is heriditary and good breeders do not breed dogs that have it. The way to help minimize the risk is to ask the breeder for 3 generations of OFA records on their dogs. They should all be good or excellent. OFA is an an independent organization that reviews X-rays of dogs at least 18 months old, and rates them excellent, good, fair or poor. 

2) Whatever dog you get, do not run them when it is over 80F or so. They can and will get heat exaustion. You see people running their dogs when it 95f out, and it is very bad on the dog.


----------



## bikeCOLORADO (Sep 4, 2003)

This page brings up more points than I ever thought of...some reasons you might be VERY interested in observing to protect YOUR dog, regardless of YOUR desire to have them run free:

http://www.ci.boulder.co.us/openspace/visitor/dogs.htm#impact


----------



## SLinBend (Jan 12, 2004)

*I third the Heeler!*

I agree w/ everything Voodoo said. They really stick to you like glue and have amazing trail "sense". My red heeler mix stays right at my back wheel and is constantly looking over his shoulder for riders behind. If someone gets too close, he immediately pops off the side of the trail, lets them pass, and pulls back in behind their back wheel once all is clear. It's truly amazing to watch. I actually had a fellow rider decide he wanted to ride behind me on a fast decent so he was so intrigued w/ the dog and how he rode w/ me. They are also keenly aware of the members of the group you ride w/. If someone is lagging behind, mine gets stressed and will run back to make sure they are ok (this happens mostly on hikes and not bike rides). Again... amazing to watch in action. By the way... I never trained him on any of this... it just came natural to him. Lastly, Heelers have absolutely amazing endurance. They are very efficient w/ their energy and drink minimal water. 10-15 miles is an absolute cake walk for mine. 20 is completely doable if there aren't a lot of fast, long decents.

Like Voodoo said though... take caution, they don't tend to be great kid dogs. Not to say that they won't get along w/ children, but from what I've seen and read, more often than not, they aren't the best dogs around kids. I've seen many exceptions though. We got ours from the pound and he wasn't well socialized, so we just don't expose him to kids. It's only a problem in closed spaces though (ie: inside, backed into a corner). Otherwise, he just stays away from other folks. Speaking of which, if you want a dog that loves all other people and loves to be pet and showered w/ adoration, look elsewhere. These guys tend to be one family dogs. They are the opposite of Goldens from this perspective in my experience.



voodoo-1 said:


> I also have a Heeler (Australian Cattle Dog), and she was always the best trail/ski dog. . .then we left Jackson Hole, and moved back to DC. So, now she's a leash dog on the trails.
> 
> They're bred to follow close behind, and will always stick right next to you (if you want them to or not). Last forever, and only blow their coat once a year (all shedding happens in a week). . .but, doesn't like kids.
> 
> ...


----------



## bikeCOLORADO (Sep 4, 2003)

It is amazing to me at how you can so quickly rationalize and explain how cool it is to have a dog with you on a ride...and ignore the hard questions/concerns...


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 5, 2008)

*Goldens are great dogs.*



minkhiller said:


> My golden does well. He moves out of the way when he needs too and does not wander off at all. The only thing he needs is to stop at a brook every now and then. When I meet other users on the trail be it mountain bike or atv etc he will continue on with me without any hassle. Great with kids also.


Great dogs! However, my Golden always want to stop and retrieve sticks. My dog is the ultimate retriever. Furthermore, she (my boy Golden is to old to go on rides) picks up ticks like crazy with all that fur. That bothers me. Any thoughts on that?

Jaybo


----------



## sodade (Jan 28, 2004)

bikeColorado, as I said in my first post, good luck finding trails that allow dogs off leash and bikes. They are few and far between for good reason (well I don't know if I call insane overpopulation a "good" reason, but it is a reason nonetheless). But, if you do have a place where it is allowed, I don't see why it should be bad trail ettiquete. Obviously, we are not talking urban parks or anyplace with a large quantity of trail users.

If the dog craps ON the trail, then I will flick it well off the trail. Unlike horses, dogs don't just walk around casually crapping as they go. They generally get their business over with early in the ride and you can tell when they are going into "I gotta poop" mode. In general, it is rare that my dogs will crap ON the trail anyway. And if the poop is off the trail in a place with low traffic - who cares?

Obviously, no one has 100% control over their dog when it is off leash, but look - the trails are not roadways where you expect everyone to stay on their side of the solid line. When approaching a dog or a cyclist or a horse or a child or hikers or a mountain lion or whatever, it is your responsibility to slow down to the point that you can easily react to the thing you are approaching. A good trail dog will not be jumping out in front of another rider - they will be dilligently chasing after their master and will tend to ignore all distractions after the first 15 minutes of a ride. Obviously, there are some breeds/dogs that are no good for trail running - that determination is the owners responsibility/liability. 

Honestly, I am not too concerned with my dog injuring wildlife - my dog is fricking fast, but try as he might, he has never come close to catching a squirrel and what if he did? I highly doubt that the one squirrel he may catch by chance in a lifetime of running on trails is going to tip the ecological balance. Most of the predators are wiped out by us anyway, it is probably good for the squirrels to have a little fear of dog in 'em. Seriously though, a place with a delicate ecosystem is not going to allow dogs anyway...


----------



## ~martini~ (Dec 20, 2003)

bikeCOLORADO said:


> No dog makes a good MTB Trail dog. It is simply bad etiquette.
> 
> Riding your bike with a dog running alongside or behind somewhere on the trail is irresponsible and distrespectful to other trailer users.


 No, bad ettiquette is being intolerant of other users.



> - When you ride with your dog:
> -- Do you always pick up it's refuse?


 No, he poops off trail. He's not trained to do that either, he just does. Besides, I don't see coyote or bobcats cleaning up after themselves...


> -- Can you guarantee your dog won't dart out in front of another rider?


 Yes.


> -- Can you maintain 100% control over your dog, keeping the dog safe, other dogs safe and keeping the dog from disturbing wildlife?


 Yes.


----------



## RedneckRider (Feb 22, 2004)

Doug said:


> First of all wild animal and domestic animal poop is totally different. Basically domestic poops stinks. If your dog is doing it on the trail and you are not cleaning up you are basically inviting someone to step in it and ruin their fun. If its off trail it makes for a very unpleasent odor for those passing.


Along with mountain biking, I am an avid hunter also. To say that animal sh*t does not stink, you must be smoking some of that bubonic bizonic chronic. Go into the woods and pick up some deer sh*t. I promise you, it has a destinctive odor. Same with coyote sh*t. Bear sh*t is something I would never want to be covered with. I don't what you are smoking, but it must be some good sh*t.

Brian


----------



## minkhiller (Feb 12, 2004)

Jaybo said:


> Great dogs! However, my Golden always want to stop and retrieve sticks. My dog is the ultimate retriever. Furthermore, she (my boy Golden is to old to go on rides) picks up ticks like crazy with all that fur. That bothers me. Any thoughts on that?
> 
> Jaybo


I shave my dog in the spring, easy to find ticks. I also put the flea and tick lotion on the back of his neck, it's works good and I re-do it every month. As far as the sticks go I know what you mean but mine will only bother with them when we are stopped.


----------



## sodade (Jan 28, 2004)

skinny-tire said:


> Why? I've owned mutts my entire life, but was curiuos why you say stay away from purebreeds (yes, I currently have a purebreed, after the mixed-breed I got at the pound had a problem biting people, including my GF).


Pure breeds tend to have WAY more health issues - mostly due to inbreeding. At the same time, I would never get a dog from a pound as they have a high chance of having socialization issues...


----------



## minkhiller (Feb 12, 2004)

bikeCOLORADO said:


> This page brings up more points than I ever thought of...some reasons you might be VERY interested in observing to protect YOUR dog, regardless of YOUR desire to have them run free:
> 
> http://www.ci.boulder.co.us/openspace/visitor/dogs.htm#impact


Is it an inconvience to you to have a dog on the trial, is that what this is about. Are you a person that needs to be going full bore on the trail or the ride is not worth it? Is it so bad that we cannot have any interruption in our life what so ever. I'm lucky that where I take my dog I see noboday on the trail at all but I would not hesitate to take him to a more traveled trail.


----------



## ~martini~ (Dec 20, 2003)

Click it to see it bigger, eh?

This is Chaco on trail in SW minn last fall. He's a boxer mixed with something we're not totally sure of yet, but is more than likely a bird dog of some sort. He's got a great temperment, and quickly picked up on the rules of the trail. Mainly, poop off trail. He wears booties 'cause his pads are sensitive. With the boots on, there's never a problem. I love going to the trail with him. He's a great partner, though I do go to trails that are seldom used by other users or during off hours to lessen encounters with the likes of BikeColorado.


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

I'm going to sound off here. I know plenty of dogs that are trail worthy, I have also come across many more that are not. The problem is that the owners ALL thought their dog was perfect and trailworthy, regardless. I have also seen dogs get killed on the trails, by owners that literally run them to death or in one case by a cow that didn't like being harassed. I have also heard one owner lament over the fact that their dog was killed by a ranger for chasing elk. It is illegal for a dog to chase wildlife or livestock and it is within a rancher's rights to shoot and kill an animal for doing so.

Also, one might want to consider that some people may not appreciate your dog in their face. My son is allergic to dogs and before he grew tall enough to have his face above dog level, dogs could send him to the hospital. The saying, "Oh, he's friendly, he'll only lick him to death!" while meant non-maliciously was in fact TRUE! 

So if you want your dog to be trail worthy ask yourself, are you willing to train it to stay away from other people? Keep it from chasing wildlife? Stay out of the way of bikes? Are you willing to take extra water? Make sure your dog has the proper foot protection if needed? Go slow for your dog if needed? I'm not saying it can't be done, I can think of plenty of examples, but they are not the norm.


----------



## minkhiller (Feb 12, 2004)

screampint said:


> I'm going to sound off here. I know plenty of dogs that are trail worthy, I have also come across many more that are not. The problem is that the owners ALL thought their dog was perfect and trailworthy, regardless. I have also seen dogs get killed on the trails, by owners that literally run them to death or in one case by a cow that didn't like being harassed. I have also heard one owner lament over the fact that their dog was killed by a ranger for chasing elk. It is illegal for a dog to chase wildlife or livestock and it is within a rancher's rights to shoot and kill an animal for doing so.
> 
> Also, one might want to consider that some people may not appreciate your dog in their face. My son is allergic to dogs and before he grew tall enough to have his face above dog level, dogs could send him to the hospital. The saying, "Oh, he's friendly, he'll only lick him to death!" while meant non-maliciously was in fact TRUE!
> 
> So if you want your dog to be trail worthy ask yourself, are you willing to train it to stay away from other people? Keep it from chasing wildlife? Stay out of the way of bikes? Are you willing to take extra water? Make sure your dog has the proper foot protection if needed? Go slow for your dog if needed? I'm not saying it can't be done, I can think of plenty of examples, but they are not the norm.


 I always take all of these considerations. I guess my case would be far different than some. When I take my dog with me it is for the sole purpose to get him some exercise. With that in mind I do only a distance that is good for him. Where I ride with him is a class 6 road (fire road, unmaintained) and it leads right from my house. They only time I have met other riders my dog moved to the side and sat down as they went by. My belief is that you can make no blanket statements about dogs because every situation is different.


----------



## Stick (Jan 12, 2004)

Tokyo M3 said:


> What breed of dog makes a good MTB trail dog, and why? And are there any breeds to avoid, and for what reason?
> 
> I am thinking of getting a dog to keep us company on the trails, would appreciate any advice.
> 
> Thanks.


This question comes up a lot. Try searching for 'trail dog' and you'll probably find more opinions than you want.

The fact of the matter is that there really is no perfect "trail" dog. A breed that does well in Alaska probably won't fare as well in, say, Arizona. Likewise, a breed bred for field retrieves in heavy brush (read: short, intense efforts w/ time to rest in between) is probably not well suited to sustained speeds common on your average bike ride. A cattle dog raised for herding on big, open plains might not do well on tight, rocky, steep, technical singletrack, etc. A friend's border collie often tries to 'herd' bikes by running alongside and cutting diagonally in front. This is a dangerous habit, for both rider and dog. Unfortunately, it's instinctive behavior and thus a difficult habit to break.

Also note that some breeds are more prone to health problems than others and, often, too much strenuous exercise can exacerbate these conditions. For example, many large breeds (labs, rottweilers, shepards, to name a few) have hip problems. Namely, congenital hip dysplasia. There's also a condition known as exercise-induced collapse that is becoming more common in labs and other breeds of similar size and build.

You really need to do your homework before acquiring any dog.

Personally, my biggest issue with this thread has more to do with the fact that you seem to want a dog _solely_ so he or she can go riding with you. You'd almost certainly be better off choosing a breed (or mutt) that best suits your lifestyle *off the bike*, then taking him or her for short rides _occassionally_. A high-energy dog bred for running or herding will go insane in an apartment or small house, particularly if you have limited space outdoors (i.e. small or no yard).

There's so much more I could say, but much of it has probably been said before. Do some research elsewhere before making any decisions. If you remember nothing else, remember this: A dog will do amazing things to please its owner, including running itself (quite literally) into the ground. If you take a dog on a ride, it's your responsibility to watch your dog closely and know when it's time to quit. If you aren't sure, ALWAYS err on the side of caution.


----------



## mr_spin (Jan 12, 2004)

*the kind that stays home*

Unless it is a multi-use area with wide trails (i.e., fireroads), have some consideration for other trail users and leave your pets at home. I don't care how well behaved your dog is. It becomes a danger to other trail users who have to take evasive action when your dog wanders into their path.


----------



## darkmatter (Oct 25, 2003)

Interesting discussion here. I have a trail dog that is a Austrailian Kelpie. This is a herding dog and she is amazing. She is a little over a year old and she learned to be a good trail dog like she was meant ot be one. Is I take her to the park on the leash she is crazy and borderline ambarrassing. When she is on the trail she knows that she has to keep on gong to stay with me so she never jumps on other trail users or in front of other cyclists. It took here awhile to learn all this but she has learned it. 

That having been said, there is only one trail of about a 1/2 dozen local trails that I feel comfortable taking her to. 

So Australian Kelpie, thats my suggestion. It's a herd dog and is bred to run and run and run.


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

I wouldn't make a blanket statement about dogs. Much like people, they have their own personalities. My son was attacked and bitten by a dog. It wasn't a German shepard, a rottweiler, a pitbull, or any of the other "classic biters," rather it was a golden retriever left by itself, leashed to a park bench. My son did not provoke it, in fact I saw it and chose to walk between it and my son (he was three years old at the time and I knew he was allergic). It darted past me to get to him.


----------



## Mudgrrl (Mar 16, 2004)

I LOVE my dogs...one Collie, one Border Collie/Collie mix. They are incredibly smart, kind and happy. *I will NOT bring them out biking with me.* There are way too many factors involved for them/ others to get hurt.

I am their guardian, *it is my job to make sure they are safe and happy*.
If I want to be fully involved with them outdoors, I take them on a hike or go play frisbee...something that I can fully focus on Beans and Sasha. *If I feel the need to take them over obstacles, I will enroll them in agility classes.*
just my 2 cents...


----------



## minkhiller (Feb 12, 2004)

screampint said:


> I wouldn't make a blanket statement about dogs. Much like people, they have their own personalities. My son was attacked and bitten by a dog. It wasn't a German shepard, a rottweiler, a pitbull, or any of the other "classic biters," rather it was a golden retriever left by itself, leashed to a park bench. My son did not provoke it, in fact I saw it and chose to walk between it and my son (he was three years old at the time and I knew he was allergic). It darted past me to get to him.


I would surely blame the owner of the dog that did that. I agree that any dog can be of harm when they want to be. I guess if I had doubts about my dog I certainly would not put myself or my dog in a position where something like that would happen. I have recently had a problem with a dog down the road that has tried to bite my heel while riding and the owners continue to let the dogs run loose, that problem has been addressed. Like I said above, I am lucky to be in an area isolated enough so that I can take the dog with me on occasion so he can get some time running and swimming and I can get a short ride in at the same time, it's a change of pace from the whole tennis ball scene.  I was bitten by a beagle when I was young and haven't trusted one of those buggers since.


----------



## The Weasel (Dec 22, 2003)

*Really?*



mcgrupp said:


> Ditto bikeCOLORADO.
> It's bad enough when I have to get off my bike for horses(always) but at least there under control.


If horses are always under control, why then do we have to walk past them? That expressly implys lack of control. Woosh, glad I don't have to do that anymore. Anyway, I'm with the others that state each situation is different. The whole 'bothered by poop off the trail' is just BS though.


----------



## bykhed (Feb 20, 2004)

*Every situation is different*

As a dog owner and long-time mtber I believe that:

1) Stick is exactly right - get a dog based on your real life. I have an active lifestyle, but I'm gone at work all day and my dog is with my couch potato SO. I live in a condo. So our dog is an 8 lb. mutt who is lazy most of the time, but enjoys a nice long walk/hike on a leash. I have too many friends that get border collies or labs that drive them crazy because the dog is trapped in the house all day. Be realistic when assessing your day-to-day lifestyle.

2) If a trail is heavily travelled I think dogs belong on a leash. I used to have a Rottweiler and would take her for trail hikes on leash. Numerous times I had unleashed dogs get in her face, and had to scream at the owner to get their dog before it was shredded into a zillion pieces. I've nearly ridden over many dogs that are loose on the trail and run right in front of my bike. I recently witnessed a dog (on leash) get bitten by an agressive off-leash dog while on the trail. Plus, I don't care what anyone says - dog poop stinks and accumulates quickly near popular trails, even off trail. It is a health hazard and can affect our drinking water (many trails are near reservoirs).

3) If a trail is remote and lightly travelled, a well-trained off-leash dog is usually OK. But this is the rare exception.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

*True, true*



KgB said:


> Or look in the newspaper.
> Find an unwanted/unloved dog,keep an open mind and you will find the perfect companion.
> Stay away from purebreeds the best dogs are usually mutts.


Purebred=inbred, plain and simple. Every inbred breed has a higher incidence of certain diseases. Some breeds have trademark diseases, even. To avoid that, I'll always own mixed breeds. I've had great experiences with mixed breeds from the humane society, and they have almost always socialized well. My parents got a shepherd/chow mix last summer. He's an incredibly sweet dog.

I just got a lab/malamute mix a few weeks ago. He's turning out to be a great pup. I don't think I'll ever take him on the trail with me when I'm biking, though. I've never been around a dog that's been particularly good around bikes, so I think I'll avoid that. Not to mention, Biner has a lot of malamute in him, and I suspect he'll be quite the runner as he matures. I'll get a long, retractable leash I can fasten to my belt so I can take him hiking/backpacking with me, but if I want to run him, I'll get him a harness and a sled for the winter (still trying to figure out what to do during the summer).

And for the poop discussion, as long as he poops off-trail, I'm gonna leave it where it is. Ever done any off-trail hiking in a National Forest in ranching country? It's almost impossible to avoid stepping in dessicated cow patties in some places. Not to mention the deer, elk, coyote, bear, mt lion, bobcat, rabbit, and bird **** (large birds like geese leave quite the turd) scattered through the wilderness.


----------



## KgB (Jan 13, 2004)

*not a slam on purebreds*



skinny-tire said:


> Why? I've owned mutts my entire life, but was curiuos why you say stay away from purebreeds (yes, I currently have a purebreed, after the mixed-breed I got at the pound had a problem biting people, including my GF).


But a slam at where a lot of purebreds come from and the fact that they have more problems in general.I'm sure there are plenty of exceptions to the rule on either side.
Maybe your pound dog just thought you were an A-hole


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

It sounds like you are one of the responsible owners. The owner of the golden put the dog down after the incident with our son. Seems he only had the dog for a week, wasn't attached to it yet, and didn't want the liability of a dog that would attack a child. On the other hand, I agree, he was at fault since he left the dog unattended. I have taught my kids to treat all dogs equally (meaning avoid them) until they know them, then treat them accordingly.

If my son were not allergic we would probably have a dog, but I doubt I would take it biking. I don't have the sort of commitment it takes to raise a trail worthy dog, it all goes to my kids.


----------



## KgB (Jan 13, 2004)

*to answer your question*



Tokyo M3 said:


> What breed of dog makes a good MTB trail dog, and why? And are there any breeds to avoid, and for what reason?
> 
> I am thinking of getting a dog to keep us company on the trails, would appreciate any advice.Thanks.


Mine is a greyhound mix.I got her from the Humane Society.
She does not bark,unless someone knocks on my door.
She came housebroken and she knew basic dog "tricks"
If I am at work she is a couch potato,If I want to do an all day ride she is there also ready to gne problem with some of the herding dogs is they are "on" all the time and require much daily activity.She is often aloof and doesn't bother people.Even though she is a great trail dog she will rarely be seen by others on the trail,it's just not a good idea on a popular trail.Sometimes it's a little confusing whether I take her out for her benefit or mine because we both enjoy it so much.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

*kids and dogs*



screampint said:


> It sounds like you are one of the responsible owners. The owner of the golden put the dog down after the incident with our son. Seems he only had the dog for a week, wasn't attached to it yet, and didn't want the liability of a dog that would attack a child. On the other hand, I agree, he was at fault since he left the dog unattended. I have taught my kids to treat all dogs equally (meaning avoid them) until they know them, then treat them accordingly.
> 
> If my son were not allergic we would probably have a dog, but I doubt I would take it biking. I don't have the sort of commitment it takes to raise a trail worthy dog, it all goes to my kids.


Yeah, the dog owner bears a large amount of responsibility, but I also think parents need to do a better job in many cases of teaching their children how to interact with strange dogs. When my girlfriend and I brought Biner home from the humane society, we were treating him for giardia and coccidia that he had contracted at the shelter. We were walking him around the apartment building one day, and a little boy (probably 8 or 9) ran up to him and picked him up. WTF?! We had to shoo the kid away. He didn't even ask if he could PET the dog, let alone pick him up. Not to mention the fact that the intensity with which that kid came at the dog really freaked him out.


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

bikeCOLORADO said:


> This page brings up more points than I ever thought of...some reasons you might be VERY interested in observing to protect YOUR dog, regardless of YOUR desire to have them run free:
> 
> http://www.ci.boulder.co.us/openspace/visitor/dogs.htm#impact


 This must be a first. A "freak" from ultraconservative CO springs, referring to something here in Boulder to support their argument!!!


----------



## singletrack (Feb 19, 2004)

*FrontRanger*



bikeCOLORADO said:


> No dog makes a good MTB Trail dog. It is simply bad etiquette.


How I didn't manage to get in on this thread earlier amazes me but....

Why would you post this if you don't wanna get flamed? Maybe you should go to the Singlespeed forum and start a thread about how singlespeeds suck.

I'm not gonna even justify any of the "points" you raise with a response.

*Now, getting back on topic:*

I've got a what I call a sheperd/beagle/lab, for lack of a better term. He's good for about 25 miles, and I've personally seen him land 10 foot drops. Seriously.

Mutts are definetly the best trail dogs, IMO, as purbreeds tend to develope hip and joint problems and the like. Plus, PB's are boring and cost way too much. Actually anything above free is too much for a dog.

Anywho, short coat, longish legs 20-50 lbs is ideal. Dogs that shed like a mofo generally stay cooler and therefore last longer.


----------



## Duckman (Jan 12, 2004)

[Anywho, short coat, longish legs 20-50 lbs is ideal. Dogs that shed like a mofo generally stay cooler and therefore last longer.[/QUOTE]

LOL! I heard that! Its gotten pretty warm down here in Ga. lately.

Duck-in a..."all of a sudden sea of white Cassy the Crazy cow dogs shedding like a mofo"....pile of dog hair. I mean hell, she's only 36lbs....so wheres all this stuff coming from?!


----------



## CAK (Jan 24, 2004)

*My trail dog.*

Don't worry, he's friendly.


----------



## singletrack (Feb 19, 2004)

Duckman said:


> LOL! I heard that! Its gotten pretty warm down here in Ga. lately.
> 
> Duck-in a..."all of a sudden sea of white Cassy the Crazy cow dogs shedding like a mofo"....pile of dog hair. I mean hell, she's only 36lbs....so wheres all this stuff coming from?!


My dog sheds so much I can't believe he still has fur.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

*Wow*



KgB said:


> Mine is a greyhound mix.I got her from the Humane Society.
> She does not bark,unless someone knocks on my door.
> She came housebroken and she knew basic dog "tricks"
> If I am at work she is a couch potato,If I want to do an all day ride she is there also ready to gne problem with some of the herding dogs is they are "on" all the time and require much daily activity.She is often aloof and doesn't bother people.Even though she is a great trail dog she will rarely be seen by others on the trail,it's just not a good idea on a popular trail.Sometimes it's a little confusing whether I take her out for her benefit or mine because we both enjoy it so much.


That's quite a tongue that dog has!


----------



## SuperNewb (Mar 6, 2004)

Tokyo M3 said:


> What breed of dog makes a good MTB trail dog, and why? And are there any breeds to avoid, and for what reason?
> 
> I am thinking of getting a dog to keep us company on the trails, would appreciate any advice.
> 
> Thanks.


I have a border collie that I used to always take along the local trail with me. The first few times taking her out was a lil work trying to keep her to follow me and listen to me but eventually she got good at it. I dont take her along the trails with me anymore since I live to far from the trail now and lack of car too.

I was training her to drink from a water bottle and she was coming along good till one day my evil cusion did it but sprayed her in the face and since then she never liked drinking water that way. I've brought bowls and water for her as well but she rather drink from the local river which I tried to stop her from doing but she perfers it *shurgs*.

I only had a few incidents with bikers that dont like dogs on the trail but most people I met liked seeing my dog running ahead of me on the trail. Also bringing the dog when it was early with very low chances of running into other trail users is good too.

Fast trails is were I wouldnt bring her but rolling type ( for around here anyways) worked out good since going uphill she would aways be infront and when I started a fast long downhill I would tell her to get behind me or move aside and she would.

A leash on the dog as your riding along the trail is just asking for trouble. Its better to let them run free as long as they listen to you.


----------



## Duckman (Jan 12, 2004)

The times I run my dog(during the week early in the day when nobodies around, so I don't wanna hear it)I use a CB, and carry a waterbottle for her on my frame cage. Just stop...take the cap off...pour water into the cap...dog drinks easily from it. No learning curve. Presto. Obviously, some caps lend themselves to this better then others.


----------



## singletrack (Feb 19, 2004)

Duckman said:


> The times I run my dog(during the week early in the day when nobodies around, so I don't wanna hear it)I use a CB, and carry a waterbottle for her on my frame cage. Just stop...take the cap off...pour water into the cap...dog drinks easily from it. No learning curve. Presto. Obviously, some caps lend themselves to this better then others.


Yeah, I cut the bottom 3 inches off of a bottle, and use that as a bowl to fill from my pack. It's just big enough for some serious thirst quenching but small enough that no water is wasted. I tried other containers (Ie; salsa and cream cheese packages) but they're brittle and break when you fall on them. By stowing it in the outer mesh pocket, I can grab it witout taking my pack off.

Those store bought pack bowls are nice, but too big and wasteful when you've only got a 100oz to share between man and beast.

My dog won't drink from the hose; he doesn't have any lips.


----------



## RedRocker (Dec 20, 2003)

I've actually had good experience with riders and their dogs but bad experiences with hikers and theirs. I've had a few occasions where people will walk their dogs on trails that are primarily for bikes and maintained by bikers (SORBA). They are typically medium to large dogs and are never on leashes or walking next to their owners. Especially since the owners park in the same lot as cars and trucks with bike racks they *know* that they will meet someone who will need to slow or stop to avoid their dogs. There was even one time when a dog ran around a corner when I was sprinting up a small rise and had to bail to avoid hitting it (speared myself with the end of the bars)! Not to rant, but I find that kind of behavior hazardous and out of line.

Most riders have a better idea of the dynamics of the situation and tend to be more aware and know how their dog will react. They also tend to be aware of how not to overheat their friends and give 'em rest and water. Plus their dogs are more used to being around bikes and don't spook as often.

Oh yeah, poo can be a pain to get off knobbies!


----------



## fenchurch (Mar 19, 2004)

sodade said:


> Pure breeds tend to have WAY more health issues - mostly due to inbreeding. At the same time, I would never get a dog from a pound as they have a high chance of having socialization issues...


I have three pound dogs. As a matter of fact, I have only ever had one dog that wasn't from a pound. If you know what you're looking for and have any clue as to what traits you want in your canine companion, a pound is a great place to go because 9 out of 10 times the dogs are not puppies. A grown dog is way easier to cope with and their personalities are already developed. If you spend time with them you will know whether the dog is right for you.

That addage that you can't teach an old dog new tricks is bull****. A pound dog needs a home and if you're not willing to take on the responsibity of training a dog, from a pound or a breeder, don't get one! Apparently you just made a poor choice.


----------



## starladear (Mar 1, 2004)

dude, how f**cking stupid could you be to take a dog off leash on a trail where mountain bikes are going by. there is no way your dog is under your control if your riding a bike.Dogs dont know any better and could easily get hurt. In Boulder people p!ss and moan a lot about everything (dont know where you live) but a bike and an off leash dog barreling down trails would be enough fuel to shut down the trails to mtbers for good and who could blame them. as far as crap ,,if your riding down the trail and blocking the left is a pile of nice roasty fresh horse sh!t and on the right is fidos fine brunch leftovers what would you do. hopefully bunnyhop but I say whats good for the goose is good for the gander; horse owners should be made to pick up after their 2000 pound sh!tting machines. I mean really WTF. Whose as$ do these people kiss that they can go anywhere , trash on trail and off trail (and horses can do in a trail just as easily as a mountain bike, oh yes they do, but you dont see horse owners busting their fat lazy as$es maintaining trails like mountain bikers [ who get a bad rap] do on trail maintainence days) and let their pets stink the hel! out of everything..at least most people on trails with their 50 pound leashed dogs are courteous enough to pick up after them. All I could say is that if your bringing your pet no matter how BIG or small on the trails be courteous to other users.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
If those dogs come near me I will [email protected] drop kick them...Tom Cruise--- Magnolia


----------



## deanna (Jan 15, 2004)

fenchurch said:


> I have three pound dogs.


at 1st read through... i thought you had really really tiny dogs. then the brain clicked on. it's too early!


----------



## RedRocker (Dec 20, 2003)

*OK - rant time*



starladear said:


> dude, how f**cking stupid could you be to take a dog off leash on a trail where mountain bikes are going by.


So I'm going down a nice hill this morning and see a lady walking down it as well. Some rocks and roots but not too technical though you can get some speed up I shout out "hello" to let her know I'm coming down the trail from behind her. Next thing I know her 80 pound (no, not 3 pound - LOL) retriever bounds up the trail PAST her and right into my path. I jam on the brakes and stop, unclip and pet the friendly dog. She walks up and I ask "Nice dog, got a leash for him?" Of course she does not and she says that "He's OK" as he bounds in front of me while I go off for the rest of the downhill. And I was nice too.

OK FOR WHO??? Himself? Her? Me? Other dogs?? At least one of us could easily get hurt and the dog is OK!!!! WTF!!!

I saw two other people walking three dogs off leash on a Mountain Biking Trail. Gimme a break.


----------



## Doug (Jan 12, 2004)

RedneckRider said:


> Along with mountain biking, I am an avid hunter also. To say that animal sh*t does not stink, you must be smoking some of that bubonic bizonic chronic. Go into the woods and pick up some deer sh*t. I promise you, it has a destinctive odor. Same with coyote sh*t. Bear sh*t is something I would never want to be covered with. I don't what you are smoking, but it must be some good sh*t.
> 
> Brian


Odor vs stench. I've frequently come across dear droppings and some others. Yes there is an odor. However nothing like the stench that people's dogs can leave behind. If the owner is good about the diet the dog eats then its not an issue. Its when they feed them a bad diet (usually table scraps) their stuff stinks up the trail.


----------



## pting (Mar 8, 2004)

*Horse Owners*



starladear said:


> Whose as$ do these people kiss that they can go anywhere , trash on trail and off trail.


Horse owners don't kiss ass, they get their a$$es kissed. Horses are EXPENSIVE. That means horse owners have $$$. Politians kiss a$$.

I have friends who live in ranch country and we always have to be careful driving past horses. It may be great for their kids to ride and work with horses, but letting some 10 year old girl ride a horse on public streets with cars and blind curves is just plain stupid. Yet it's always the driver's fault. Sure us locals know to drive carefully around them but how can you ensure that some teenager on a motocross bike won't come tearing around the corner? Stupid.


----------



## starladear (Mar 1, 2004)

pting said:


> Horse owners don't kiss ass, they get their a$$es kissed. Horses are EXPENSIVE. That means horse owners have $$$. Politians kiss a$$.
> 
> I have friends who live in ranch country and we always have to be careful driving past horses. It may be great for their kids to ride and work with horses, but letting some 10 year old girl ride a horse on public streets with cars and blind curves is just plain stupid. Yet it's always the driver's fault. Sure us locals know to drive carefully around them but how can you ensure that some teenager on a motocross bike won't come tearing around the corner? Stupid.


 GOOD POINT/ STARLA


----------



## Terex (Jan 30, 2004)

If you're worried about mountain lions out west, a Kuvasz would be a fine companion. My old Kuvasz, Ollie, went about 140 lbs. and could run all day. Breed is used to guard sheep from predators and originally served as companion to riders - thus the endurance. I've also seen them used as sled dogs.


----------



## MKD (Jan 21, 2004)

*Border Collie*

My BC goes backpacking, mtn biking, and backcountry skiing 2-5 days a week and loves it. I keep a leash in my jersey pocket or around my waist strap if on foot or skis for quick access. I will immediately grab a hold of him if we encounter any other people. Sometimes he reaches them first, but he runs right by. Some of my mtb trails are illegal to have a dog off leash. I just take my chances plus ride early on weekdays and I rarely come across any others. I ride alone most of the time and he makes the perfect companion. I figure I pay taxes to help preserve my trails, state parks, so I have a right to use it the way I want (within reason of course). Plus I haven't come across a bear or a mtn lion since I have had him. I have had incidences with both before my dog. One with a female bear making 3 small charges at me as her 2 cubs were fleeing up an embankment. I had to change my chamois after that. For those that complain about having a dog on a trail is dangerous for them because of potential to crash, then that can be applied with hikers, horses, and other riders. If you slow down enough and use caution, than it shouldn't be an issue. All poop smells, dog, bear, squirrel, and especially mine. Anyways, my BC is awesome, good with kids and his endurance amazes me. His longest ride is 32 miles with 5400 ft of climbing. He still wanted to play fetch at the end of the ride.


----------



## singletrack (Feb 19, 2004)

*We don't need no stinkin leashes!!!!!*

Geez, aren't there more important things to complain about then *gasp* dogs running free out-of-doors? There's a lot of poeple stupider (yeah thats a word) than my dog, and they're allowed on the trail.


----------



## zilla (Dec 31, 2003)

Here's my Choice. He can ride in my Camelbak, and he's trail friendly


----------



## bigtrees (Feb 14, 2004)

bikeCOLORADO said:


> No dog makes a good MTB Trail dog. It is simply bad etiquette.
> 
> Riding your bike with a dog running alongside or behind somewhere on the trail is irresponsible and distrespectful to other trailer users.
> 
> ...


You are assuming that the other people in this thread are riding where it is illegal to have your dog off leash. Most of the East Bay Regional Park District trails are LEGAL for mountain biking AND off leash dogs. I'm sure there are other legal trails as well. Furthermore, if your points were valid, then nobody should be allowed to hike with their dogs either -- a person walking a dog also has to pick up refuse and keep their dog under control. The point of multi-use trails is for everyone to enjoy them and be courteous to other users -- not to banish everyone who is using the trail differently than you are.

For those of us who own dogs, love to ride, and do not have unlimited time, taking our dogs on a ride is a wonderful thing!

From what I've seen, a ridgeback is a great choice. Basenjis have amazing speed and endurance, but they're not always easy to control. Myself, I have a Saluki. Although they can be wonderful trail partners, I wouldn't recommend them because getting them back on leash at the end of a ride can be very challenging. Though I have to say it is very exciting to ride with a dog that can run at 45 mph.


----------



## flatpick (Mar 22, 2004)

*grey*

I love my greyhound but you won't find her on the trail . . . she's usually sleeping.


----------

